# 2006 TCR's on Giant Website



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

All the 2006 TCR's are now on the Giant Australian website.
They look good!
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Picture of TCR Advanced*

Here's a Pic of the TCR Advanced ISP. Nice!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah.......I noticed the new 2006 models as well. With the exception of the TCR Advanced models, it's unlikely that the other TCR/OCR models for the rest of the world will be the same as the Australian market models. Regardless well done to the lads at Giant in Melbourne for giving us a preview of the 2006 models so soon!


----------

